# pouring your own bare minimum



## slim357 (Mar 16, 2008)

Im lookin to start pouring my own baits whats the bare minimum I need, I prob should have asked before placing my order, but all i got was liquid plastic, color, a mold, scents, i feel like im forgetting something....


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2008)

depending on the plastic, you might need some softener! 

Salt for some baits (stick baits). 

Glitter for that bling! :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 18, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Im lookin to start pouring my own baits whats the bare minimum I need, I prob should have asked before placing my order, but all i got was liquid plastic, color, a mold, scents, i feel like im forgetting something....



bare mininimum is liquid plastic, a hot plate, pouring cup, metal stirer, and a mold


----------

